# Ferguson shipyard faces closure (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The GMB trade union claims that 75 workers are to be made redundant at a Clyde shipyard.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

A further update from BBC News….


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*History of a shipbuilding family (BBC News)*

Ferguson Shipbuilding - a small 'family' firm - has always been able to turn itself around, but now it faces another challenge.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Local Press opinion. (MAD) 

Greenock Telegraph Monday 5 March 2007 …….


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

> It started more than 100 years ago when the four Ferguson brothers - Peter, Daniel, Louts and Robert - decided to go it alone.


Typo - his name was *Louis.*

"Uncle" Louis was one of life's true gentlemen and, I'm honoured to say, a close family friend.

However, that aside, it's interesting to read that Professor Michael Moss, of Glasgow University, remains optimistic about the Yard's future. I hope he is right! (==D)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Heave To*

Sorry guys, I know that there are a lot of Scots on the site and that the loss of yet another UK shipbuilder (this time in Scotland) is a sad occasion, but do we really need so many threads running for the developments at Fergusons? Logged on this morning to find 4 separate threads running under the 'New Posts' banner. Awaiting incoming.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Row over shipbuilder jobs crisis (BBC News)*

Ministers come under pressure over the crisis at Ferguson shipyard, where up to 99 jobs could be lost.

More from BBC News...


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron,

These news threads are computer generated from the BBC website. As you have observed, if the BBC runs the story more than once we get a new thread each time. I have merged three of them, but cannot see a fourth. Perhaps that had already been merged.

Thank you for drawing our attention to this situation.

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

fred henderson said:


> Ron,
> 
> These news threads are computer generated from the BBC website. As you have observed, if the BBC runs the story more than once we get a new thread each time. I have merged three of them, but cannot see a fourth. Perhaps that had already been merged.
> 
> ...


Gents,

The other Fergusons information is in "Drydocks" and is in response to a query from Derek Roger. (Thumb)


----------

